# The Balkans



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We are thinking we may go to Greece and/or Turkey and would be interested in the overland possibilities. there are lots of interesting places to see on a slow-road through, but there are no forum topics for the likes of Romania, Bulgaria, Montenegro etc., or even (I think I'm right?) for Hungary. 

Are there enough people similarly interested, or who have already been, to make it worth adding an additional forum or Forums (Forii?)


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I presume this means no-one's interested??!!


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been to Bulgaria quite a few times in pursuit of my hobby of birdwatching, but never in a motorhome. We only started motorhoming this year and want to "learn the trade" in Western Europe, but aim to go further east in a couple of years. 

Not sure if there is enough interest in this part of the world for it to have it's own forum, perhaps a Balkans forum would suffice? It could cover Romania, Bulgaria, Albania and the various parts of the former Yugoslavia apart from Croatia which has a forum already along with Hungary.

During my visits to Bulgaria, I have seen very few motorhomes, although I do remember seeing a convoy of twenty or so Dutch motorhomes near Burgas about five or six years ago.

Sandy


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

In about four or five years time, I plan to be really interested in a forum about the Balkans :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Ca


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We would be interested in such a forum now, we hope to go to Romania and perhaps further next year.
lala


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

i am sure if you start, posting details and experiences, then the posts will be filed accordingly, there is a forum for Hungary, and Lithuania, so if you have details of Bulgaria I certainly would be interested in reading them.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Like many others, I haven't been there yet! I plan to go to Greece not in the next twelve months - too many other plans), but would like to compare the land route with the ferries from Italy, about which there is much more information


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You've probably been here already but, until the MHF travellers have got forums for these countries up and running, try this for a fix:

http://www.magbaztravels.com/

G


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> You've probably been here already but, until the MHF travellers have got forums for these countries up and running, try this for a fix:
> 
> http://www.magbaztravels.com/
> 
> G


I've been to the site before, but not recently, and from the new links it looks like there will be plenty of new relevant stuff. I'll start reading!


----------

